# Is PC part picker always right with compatibility?



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can I trust this site to check compatibility for my new hardware parts?


----------



## Frick (Jan 10, 2016)

You mean compatibility as in stuff like motherboard QVLs? Honestly I can't imagine them keeping track of all that.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2016)

Frick said:


> You mean compatibility as in stuff like motherboard QVLs? Honestly I can't imagine them keeping track of all that.



Yes, that and if the parts actually fit, such as a cooler with memory clearance, video card in specific case and such.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 10, 2016)

Here is a quote from PC part pickers Philip
"The compatibility checker will definitely warn you if your CPU and motherboard are not compatible. Same with your video card. The wattage estimator should give you a reasonable lower-bound for your power supply wattage as well, though it is generally a good idea to add in a bit of headroom depending on what you'd like to do in the future, the quality of the PSU, etc. There are a few areas I'm not currently able to check, such as clearance from larger RAM modules and very large CPU heatsinks (i.e. Phanteks, Noctua DH-14, etc.). If you're still worried though, feel free to post your part list here and I can double-check it."

I've seen him respond to several reddit users comments about incompatibility issues and he seems to be a nice guy. I believe it's about more than 95% correct about incompatibility issues but before buying I usually check the manufacturers page aswell.

EDIT: Here is a interesting topic about it if you want to look any further into it.
https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/2z8afd/how_reliable_is_pcpartpickers_compatibility_check/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2016)

I highly recommend double checking part lists, no matter what the source, for compatibility (e.g. CPU with chipset), clearance (some googling on case and HSF usually can get an answer), and completeness (e.g. have power supply, motherboard, memory, storage, processor, case, optical drives, cables, anything else?)before placing the order.  It may be tedious and boring but an hour of making sure can save hours/days of time waiting and returning parts.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Can I trust this site to check compatibility for my new hardware parts?



Yes and no.


CPU - motherboard - RAM usually works good at partpicker, but I 'd allways make sure if the CPU is supported by motherboard via motherboard vendors website. For example some Xeons might not work or only after a BIOS update.
What isn't working at all. When it comes to RAM clearance there is nothing partpicker can do about it. I havn't seen a single site that offers it. But high heatspreader are useless anyway nowdays.

What is managed really bad are: CPU cooler dimensions, case clearence for cpu coolers and GPUs. That iformation isn't displayed. For that you could use a german site as an assistant - that's how I do it usually. You would just have to learn ~5-7 german words and you are good to go.
here is an example:

CPU - cooler
Abmessungen (*B*reitex*Höhe*x*T*iefe): 121x155x62.5mm = _dimensions: (*w*idth x *H*eight x* D*epth): 121x155x62.5mm
_
Case
CPU-Kühler: bis max. 170mm Höhe =_ CPU-cooler: up to 170mm height_
Grafikkarten: bis max. 290mm (400mm ohne HDD-Käfig) = _graphic cards up to 290m (400mm without HDD cage)
_
GPU
Abmessungen: 305x114x47mm = _dimensions: 305x114x47mm
_
I usually create the parts list via partpicker and in a 2nd browser tab/window I have "geizhals" open and copy/paste the product names or parts number into the search field to check for dimensions, if I'm not sure about the fit.


----------



## Anarki (Jan 25, 2016)

They didn't show an error when I checked the V8 GTS (166mm) and the RV05 (162mm compatible) so probably they don't have everything covered just yet.


----------



## qubit (Jan 25, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I highly recommend double checking part lists, no matter what the source, for compatibility (e.g. CPU with chipset), clearance (some googling on case and HSF usually can get an answer), and completeness (e.g. have power supply, motherboard, memory, storage, processor, case, optical drives, cables, anything else?)before placing the order.  It may be tedious and boring but an hour of making sure can save hours/days of time waiting and returning parts.


Couldn't agree more. Here's an example of what can go wrong.

I made a little booboo when I built my current PC: I'd ordered all the components, CPU, GPU, RAM and mobo, but couldn't decide what CPU cooler to get. This meant that I'd bought memory modules with tall vertical heatsinks on them without thinking about it. They were no problem with the Intel stock cooler and I ran the rig like that for a while, but you can imagine what happened when I finally settled on the huge Noctua NH-D14. Yup, I was forced to get rid of them and buy a whole new set of modules, which were ironically a little more expensive even though they were exactly the same brand and spec. Won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## Dead_Again (Jan 25, 2016)

You can trust them for most things, but as others have stated, it's always worth double checking your final "build". It's also easy enough to inform them if the info given is wrong, I've done that a number of times *evil grin*


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2016)

God no


----------



## Anarki (Jan 26, 2016)

Know what? I just flagged something incorrect by contacting support thru mail and they made the corrections in less than 2 minutes.

They're not 100% accurate just yet, but with everyone's help they soon will be.


----------



## erocker (Jan 26, 2016)

Only think I'd be concerned with is with coolers not clearing all of the other parts.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2016)

erocker said:


> Only think I'd be concerned with is with coolers not clearing all of the other parts.



Yeah, thats one of the reasons why I was asking this.
I want to buy a Coolermaster 212 evo with this memory: 






I have an Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard, the heatspreaders of this memory are not tall so it should fit.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 26, 2016)

Should be good LPX means Low Profile Extreme performance memory .


----------



## Jborg (Jan 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah, thats one of the reasons why I was asking this.
> I want to buy a Coolermaster 212 evo with this memory:
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like it will clear the RAM. Are you planning on getting a 4 piece kit? or a 2 piece ?

If you use 4 RAM sticks you might have issues with the front intake fan on the 212 EVO, but it looks like if you just use 2 sticks in the right most grey slots you should be able to clear.

Its a close fit on my mine, but clears the heatsink by a cm or 2.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 26, 2016)

The Vengeance LPX units are low-profile sticks with a height of only 31 mm. They come with 8-layer PCBs and an all-aluminum heatspreader, and they'll be available in black, white, blue, and red.
The Coolermaster 212 evo allows 37 mm memory stick.
The ram should fit in any slot presuming you install them first.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2016)

Jborg said:


> It looks like it will clear the RAM. Are you planning on getting a 4 piece kit? or a 2 piece ?
> 
> If you use 4 RAM sticks you might have issues with the front intake fan on the 212 EVO, but it looks like if you just use 2 sticks in the right most grey slots you should be able to clear.
> 
> Its a close fit on my mine, but clears the heatsink by a cm or 2.



I will buy a 4x4GB kit, there was only one set of compatible set of 2x8GB sticks on the motherboard memory compatibility list but that brand is not available in my country so I found this 4 stick kit on the list which was available in my country.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I will buy a 4x4GB kit, there was only one set of compatible set of 2x8GB sticks on the motherboard memory compatibility list but that brand is not available in my country so I found this 4 stick kit on the list which was available in my country.



You may have to not use a front intake fan, or adjust it so the RAM clears. You wont have issues vertically as Devon68 showed above.

However, I don't think theres enough horizontal space for 4 sticks and the 212EVO with that front stock fan it comes with.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2016)

Jborg said:


> You may have to not use a front intake fan, or adjust it so the RAM clears. You wont have issues vertically as Devon68 showed above.
> 
> However, I don't think theres enough horizontal space for 4 sticks and the 212EVO with that front stock fan it comes with.



I want to buy 1 of these for the cooler: https://azerty.nl/8-1088-832181/scythe-slip-stream-120-db-ventilatorhuis-120-mm-1300-rpm.html
Only using 1 fan on the 212 evo. 
If it would not fit then I need to attach the fan it a bit higher, I don't think thats a huge problem is it?


----------



## Jborg (Jan 26, 2016)

Heres a picture of my rig. This should help you see how tight it is even with just 2 sticks.


----------



## Anarki (Jan 26, 2016)

Happened to see this online. Credit goes to the original uploader.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2016)

I think the distance of the ram slots may differ a few mm as well per motherboard? Or is this a fixed place for the memory slots on every ATX motherboard?
Thanks @Anarki ! I see now that it should fit.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I think the distance of the ram slots may differ a few mm as well per motherboard? Or is this a fixed place for the memory slots on every ATX motherboard?
> Thanks @Anarki ! I see now that it will fit.



Yeah you should be able to use all 4 just fine. The fan will just need to be outward a bit like shown in the nice picture by Anarki.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 26, 2016)

Also there is always the option to use a slim fan in the front and put a regular 25mm fan on the back of the cooler, exausting toward the rear case fan.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2016)

No offense to anyone helping, but this is why aio coolers are such a massive success. No clearance issues, top tier air cooling performance, and no weight issues on the socket.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 27, 2016)

sneekypeet said:


> No offense to anyone helping, but this is why aio coolers are such a massive success. No clearance issues, top tier air cooling performance, and no weight issues on the socket.



I'm afraid of using an aio cooler, afraid of leakage/short


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm afraid of using an aio cooler, afraid of leakage/short



I've had just about every incarnation of an AIO, and have yet to have one that leaked. To me chances are very slim of such an issue, but I understand your worries.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 27, 2016)

Jetster said:


> God no


Why? Give reason rather than just stating your opinion. Give facts to back up why you are saying no. Otherwise, why should we listen to you?


----------



## Anarki (Jan 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I think the distance of the ram slots may differ a few mm as well per motherboard? Or is this a fixed place for the memory slots on every ATX motherboard?
> Thanks @Anarki ! I see now that it should fit.


 
I can't say for sure but I believe they're standard.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 28, 2016)

Anarki said:


> I can't say for sure but I believe they're standard.



*Afaik* - not.

There are at least 3-4 things involved here

overall MB form factor and space available on the MB
design guidelines from the chipset/CPU manufacturer (socket exclusion zones and what not ...)

lenght of the trace for each slot, which has to be as close as possible to the same lenght for all RAM modules. Different trace lenghts result in different signal travel times, which would brings all kinds of fun. "You" don't want to deal with different latencies for each RAM slot.   

At the same time you want to keep the traces at short as possible for obvious reasons


----------



## Anarki (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for providing info regarding that.


----------

